# Orientation time



## kano (Jun 7, 2022)

Hey everybody.

I got an email about the date for my orientation.  But it didn't specify what time the orientation start.

So what time I should be there for the orientation?


----------



## Zxy123456 (Jun 7, 2022)

kano said:


> Hey everybody.
> 
> I got an email about the date for my orientation.  But it didn't specify what time the orientation start.
> 
> So what time I should be there for the orientation?


Every store is different so, I would call. Some are done morning, some midday, and some in the evenings.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 7, 2022)

Welcome!


----------

